# Help with Visa!!



## sgf1984 (May 30, 2012)

I am currently looking to relocate to South Africa to live with my boyfriend, who is South African. I am an American, and need some advice on what we should do to go about getting one. I would like to mover permanently, not just for 90days/3 years (as many of the visas allow)

It looks like I have to either a) work for a company who is sponsoring me b) volunteer for or an organization, and this is short term anyhow or c) get married....

What would you all suggest?? PLEASE HELP! Looking to move in September and need to get my ducks in a row

Lastly, there is a company we were considering hiring to help us with this, but it rather expensive (15,000R).... is this worth it or no??

Thank you all!!!


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

sgf1984 said:


> I am currently looking to relocate to South Africa to live with my boyfriend, who is South African. I am an American, and need some advice on what we should do to go about getting one. I would like to mover permanently, not just for 90days/3 years (as many of the visas allow)
> 
> It looks like I have to either a) work for a company who is sponsoring me b) volunteer for or an organization, and this is short term anyhow or c) get married....
> 
> ...


Have you thought of the Life Partner Visa? 

In my own personal opinion if you are just going for a visa you don't need to hire someone. If there is something usual about your case then maybe look at hiring someone. 

I applied for the Life Partner Visa in the USA. If you want I can tell you what you need. It seems to be a little different then if you apply in South Africa.


----------



## sgf1984 (May 30, 2012)

That would be GREAT! Thank you!! Yes, please let me know what I need to do.

So, I can apply here or there? And it's better to apply in the US? We don't need to be married to get a life partner visa?

If you can let me know what I need, that would be amazing!!! Thank you!!


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

sgf1984 said:


> That would be GREAT! Thank you!! Yes, please let me know what I need to do.
> 
> So, I can apply here or there? And it's better to apply in the US? We don't need to be married to get a life partner visa?
> 
> If you can let me know what I need, that would be amazing!!! Thank you!!


I applied at Washington, D.C. I think it's faster if you apply in the USA. It took about 3 weeks for my visa to come in. I dropped off my application and they mailed it back to me. I think it took a little longer because it was during the holiday season. 

No you don't have to be married. I think you have to be living together but I am not 100% sure. You can call the Embassy to check. Call the one in D.C. they are the best to deal with. 

1. The application Form

2. Passport valid no less then 30 days after expiry of your visit.

3. Two Passport Photos

4. Medical Report (Physical) 

5. Police Clearance (Criminal Background Check)

6. Flight has to be booked. 

7. The LP has to provided I.D. book and Passport

8. The LP has to provided a letter saying they are employed from their company.

9. I had to provided my birth certificate

10. Four letters from S.A. saying how long they have know you, and a copy of their ID book. I think South Africa doesn't ask for this. But when I applied in the USA they wanted this. And they can't be from family members. They also wanted a copy of their ID book and Passport. 

11. TB Skin Test or X-Ray 

12. Affidavit for you and your LP sign. This was an actual form I had to download. 

13. LP has to sign a letter that they will support you emotional, financially. I just typed something up for this.


----------

